# Sweet'N Low



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

Well after much consideration, the girly and I decided to go ahead and bag her GLI. So thought I might as well start the build thread. 

Car in question: 











Set up: 

Mason Tech Fronts 
Re-5 Rears w/d-cups 
Raceland Rear Shocks 
Viair 400c 
5 Gal Aluminum Tank 
Asco Valves 
AirBagIt Digital Gauges


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

First the platform


----------



## SkIz (Jun 7, 2007)

isn't it you ex GLI ?


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

pink and blue worrrddd


----------



## DuB fresh (Jun 17, 2009)

eastcoaststeeze said:


> pink and blue worrrddd


 Oh god, you got him all excited now


----------



## OHmyniceGLi (Feb 23, 2002)

good luck with those mason techs:laugh:


----------



## vee_rub (May 18, 2006)

word from the wise. do yourself a favor and do analog gauges.


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

SkIz said:


> isn't it you ex GLI ?


 
No sir my Gli was pg


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

Hailey wiring the switch box, and gauge wires 

















Prepping the shocks, and D-Cups for paint 

























The not so manly Mason Techs


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

vee_rub said:


> word from the wise. do yourself a favor and do analog gauges.


Why is this? I was thinking about swapping from analog to digital 

OP
Make sure you drill a hole in the base for your setup so you can use your spare tire hold down screw thing to secure the base to the car. I think we used a 2" hole saw but a 1/2" or 3/4" hole would probable be big enough. We wanted it to sit as level as possible so we made the hole big enough that the little bump would sit inside of it

We also found the easiest/best place to run the rear lines out of the car was under the rear seat. There is a plug on each side that drops into the frame rail and almost directly under that hole is another plug in the frame rail. Drill some holes large enough for the air line to slide through and you can follow your brake lines up to the front.


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

rabriolet said:


> Why is this? I was thinking about swapping from analog to digital
> 
> OP
> Make sure you drill a hole in the base for your setup so you can use your spare tire hold down screw thing to secure the base to the car. I think we used a 2" hole saw but a 1/2" or 3/4" hole would probable be big enough. We wanted it to sit as level as possible so we made the hole big enough that the little bump would sit inside of it
> ...



This aint my first rodeo, but thanks for the advice! Yeah I thought about using the spare tire holder for the platform, but I think I'm going to use something else.


----------



## OffLineR (Oct 19, 2010)

rabriolet said:


> We also found the easiest/best place to run the rear lines out of the car was under the rear seat. There is a plug on each side that drops into the frame rail and almost directly under that hole is another plug in the frame rail. Drill some holes large enough for the air line to slide through and you can follow your brake lines up to the front.


Can I use this advice


----------



## SkIz (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm jealous about your girlfriend's wanting air on her car, Ross. :thumbup:

You sir, picked up the right one :laugh:


----------



## BZin20AE (Mar 27, 2009)

opcorn:


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

nice nothing beats a girl working on her car.. btw that b6 in the background looks awesome.. any pics.. too lazy to searchopcorn:

found your thread.. car is sex.. my brother will have to get a new keyboard if he sees your car:laugh:


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

SkIz said:


> I'm jealous about your girlfriend's wanting air on her car, Ross. :thumbup:
> 
> You sir, picked up the right one :laugh:


Haha, yeah shes pretty bad ass. And its cool, cause she actually knows/understands stuff about cars/air ride/motors..etc :laugh:


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

do it to it son!


----------



## Vdubed13 (Jun 6, 2008)

VAGwhore said:


> Haha, yeah shes pretty bad ass. And its cool, cause she actually knows/understands stuff about cars/air ride/motors..etc :laugh:


wow you have a dream girl there! Also did you take the bottom of the masontechs apart to paint them or did you just tape the bag off and go to town??

eace:


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

"Sweet N Low. hahaha! I hope it's pink!" *Opens page* "Damn, it's blue. Wait, pink!" my exact reaction

Damnn, girl does work on her car wearing American Eagle. Badass


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

Vdubed13 said:


> wow you have a dream girl there! Also did you take the bottom of the masontechs apart to paint them or did you just tape the bag off and go to town??
> 
> eace:


They actually came that way from Masontech :thumbup:, had it requested when we ordered. BTW I'm fairly sure this is one of the last 3 sets of mason techs that will be made...




SuperBacon said:


> "Sweet N Low. hahaha! I hope it's pink!" *Opens page* "Damn, it's blue. Wait, pink!" my exact reaction
> 
> Damnn, girl does work on her car wearing American Eagle. Badass


Haha, yeah sweet n low packets are most pink with blue, well these is the reverse I guess. Plus the actual name works as well for the car IMO :laugh:


----------



## Vdubed13 (Jun 6, 2008)

VAGwhore said:


> They actually came that way from Masontech :thumbup:, had it requested when we ordered. BTW I'm fairly sure this is one of the last 3 sets of mason techs that will be made...


Yea i have a set but mine came in wrinkle red and i dont wanna keep them that way so i was just wondering. :beer:


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

Vdubed13 said:


> Yea i have a set but mine came in wrinkle red and i dont wanna keep them that way so i was just wondering. :beer:


Yeah prolly best thing to do is just scuff them up with a grey scotchbride, and then tape them up the best you can, I wouldnt mess with trying to take them apart...


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

Little update, finished the install today, car finally goes up and down. Have a few more tweaks, frame notching/cutting/bending/modifying to get the car a little lower. Snapped these today while installing.

Well take final pics once out of the body shop :thumbup:

Dirty


----------



## 95jetta17 (Jan 21, 2008)

looking good keep up the work, more pics :thumbup:


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

Couple more pictars








































Still need to do some trimming/notching to get it a little lower.


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

nice work :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: always a fan of the pink/blue you mkiv guys do


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

girl :thumbup:
car:thumbup:


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

Looks good. :thumbup:


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

it looks awesome :thumbup:


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

no vtec 4me said:


> girl :thumbup:
> car:thumbup:


This


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

Always excited when the girly's join in!!!! BAD FREAKIN ASS!!!


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

JesseAirLiftCompany said:


> Always excited when the girly's join in!!!! BAD FREAKIN ASS!!!


That mean you wanna hook me up with a setup for my g/fs mk4? HAHA


----------



## .:1of1500:. (Jun 18, 2003)

Is this that dude's old car from FL? His name is slipping me at the moment.


----------



## gt[I] (Nov 12, 2005)

.:1of1500:. said:


> Is this that dude's old car from FL? His name is slipping me at the moment.


santi?


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

not his car, just his front lip.

santi still has his car.

looks good! looking forward to seeing it in person sometime!


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

So yummy!!! :thumbup:


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

d.tek said:


> not his car, just his front lip.
> 
> santi still has his car.
> 
> looks good! looking forward to seeing it in person sometime!


 That is COHHHRECT. I'm sure you will man, I think you probably met/saw my girl up at H20, I'm the guy in the white bagged B6 Passat? 



Aloha-boy said:


> So yummy!!! :thumbup:


 Hey! Im the one that bought your white avant from Evan! Man I miss that thing...


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

VAGwhore said:


> Hey! Im the one that bought your white avant from Evan! Man I miss that thing...


 Oh wow! Who has it now? I miss it too!


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

Aloha-boy said:


> Oh wow! Who has it now? I miss it too!



A guy that lives in Dallas, I dont think he post much, but he has some BBS CH's on it now, kinda wish I hadnt sold it...


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

VAGwhore said:


> A guy that lives in Dallas, I dont think he post much, but he has some BBS CH's on it now, kinda wish I hadnt sold it...


Believe me, I wish I didn't either. I guarantee, it would've been bagged!!! Got any pics or links?


----------



## midwest dubin (Feb 18, 2008)

What size tires/spacers?


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

Aloha-boy said:


> Believe me, I wish I didn't either. I guarantee, it would've been bagged!!! Got any pics or links?


No sir no pics or links haven't talked to him in forever



midwest dubin said:


> What size tires/spacers?


215/40 and 15mm spacers in rear


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

It's all about simple things.... 

Car needs wheels  Its the subframe on the floor yet??? 

Enjoy the last set of MasonTech's ever made...


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

Santi said:


> It's all about simple things....
> 
> Car needs wheels  Its the subframe on the floor yet???
> 
> Enjoy the last set of MasonTech's ever made...



Haha, shes happy with the aristos, and no not yet, still needing to get the frame notched...


----------



## FennyCx (Aug 5, 2009)

loved...
so, girls also like of cars lower :laugh:

super work :thumbup:


----------



## aforsberg (Nov 11, 2009)

You know you just made all of us with normal girls jealous right? In a good way :laugh:

Someday I'll find her :heart: 
My girl likes horses, right?


----------

